
Marijuana company buys California ghost town - cft
http://m.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/A-marijuana-company-has-bought-a-California-ghost-11731149.php
======
citricsquid
[https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/6rjpji/marijuana_comp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/6rjpji/marijuana_company_buys_entire_us_town_to_create/dl5v5d5/?context=2)

"Their balance sheet is appalling, and I have no idea who would loan this
company the money to purchase the land, as it goes against almost every
underwriting principle. The company brought in $378k in revenue last year and
had an operating loss of $1.8 million."

[https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/6rjpji/marijuana_comp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/6rjpji/marijuana_company_buys_entire_us_town_to_create/dl5ow2z/?context=2)

"They have about 14.5B shares currently issued, and are authorized to issue a
total of 25B."

~~~
cjensen
They have no water rights sufficient to create a farm in the middle of the
desert. They bought a town which only draws enough water for personal use and
some small gardens.

It's also on the way to Las Vegas, but requires you to detour on a dirt road
for a significant distance. That's not going to happen -- it's simpler for
tourists to just continue on their way to Las Vegas.

~~~
duskwuff
Calling Nipton a "town" is a bit of an exaggeration, too. From what I'm seeing
in the satellite photos, it's barely a wide spot in the road, in the middle of
the desert, near what might have once been a train station. I've seen truck
stops larger than this.

(And I'm not exaggerating when I say "in the middle of the desert". It's right
on the edge of the Mojave National Preserve. This is not a good place for
anything, let alone for agriculture.)

~~~
dan1234
Assuming i've found the right place[1], I doubt Nipton would even be counted
as a village in the UK.

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Nipton,+CA+92364,+USA/@3...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Nipton,+CA+92364,+USA/@35.4656878,-115.2770909,1874m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80cf1357406ac9c1:0x7bc3755ecfe631f8!8m2!3d35.4666532!4d-115.2722098)

~~~
duskwuff
That's the one. If you zoom in to Street View, you can see the back side of
the "Hotel Nipton".

------
Overtonwindow
I'm surprised corporations haven't bought ghost towns, and turned them into
themed resorts, etc. A place like this that is built for one person, the
enjoyment of cannabis, with the right amenities, could be huge.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Since it's still very illegal at the federal level, the pot industry is
generally very investment-averse. Financial companies don't want to get
involved (already subject to plenty of federal regulation) and the risk of
suddenly having to shut down overnight after trying something big and entirely
new is another issue. Cannabis-based businesses tend to be pretty modest cash-
only ventures that have learned from previous mistakes. A ghost-town-turned-
themed-resort is asking for a lot of very negative attention with a business
model that hasn't had to work out all the kinks of avoiding the DEA.

~~~
Overtonwindow
Which brings up another interesting question: Why haven't states taken a hard
stance against the federal government on this? What would happen if Colorado
state troopers stood up to federal DEA agents and said no, you have no
authority here. I seriously doubt it'd come to blows, or gunfire, but in this
case I think the states need to take a solid, protective stance against
federal intrusion. For once, this type of resistance is a good thing.

~~~
merpnderp
The US fought it's most deadly war over that type of situation. There is zero
doubt that federal law supersedes state law, regardless of how much we'd
rather it not be. The DEA agents would simply arrest the state troopers for
obstruction, and every judge would be okay with it.

------
Justin_K
I'd be surprised if anyone is willing to travel to Mojave for a "vacation"
when you can get these products in just about every major city.

------
lucideer
Surprised to see no mention of Fallout references in the comments here sofar.

I wonder is anyone in this company involved in this purchase a gamer.

------
weerd

      One of the first products made in Nipton will be hemp water
    

They've gone too far...

    
    
      Huge amounts of hemp must be processed in order to draw a small amount of CBD
    
    

OK, I guess it's just CBD, as opposed to THC which would be a potent bottle of
water... Antianxiety aqua seems less extreme.

~~~
draw_down
I didn't think CBD was soluble in water, like many cannabinoids, but
apparently there are forms of it which are. Still, seems like a tincture would
be simpler.

------
logronoide
A town where you can be on vacation and consume drugs.

Is not that Las Vegas?

~~~
edoceo
Really it's almost anywhere

